# Chest...Flap...?



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's skin or fat, but Ozzie has had the same flap at times. It seems like he gets really "flappy" all over, and then his body grows into his skin. It's fun to grab the extra skin on his back and pull up...at times it seemed like we could fit another dog in there!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know, but that is a very nice picture.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Puppies always have exta skin so that they can grow into it.I wouldn't worry about it until he's fully grown.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Katie has extra skin (loose skin around her arms) Her arms are getting so long lol.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great picture! And what a cutie! Looks like he just has some extra skin to grow into  My two 16 week olds have enough extra skin to make almost 2 more puppies right now!

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers
Endeavor Golden Retrievers


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Booker too has extra skin...enough in place to make a 2nd puppy lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, okay. He has a lot of skin you can just pick up and move around haha but he definetly has the most on his chest and between his front legs.

I wonder how much bigger he's going to get, he's already 22inches at the withers, the average golden is 22-24, but if they still grow a lot up to year or more, is he going to be a big dog? His parents were on the smaller side.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just wanna bump this up and say that Tucker is now 7 years old, and still has a big bulge in his chest. Been there since he was a pup. I guess he never grew into it if he was supposed to LOL.


----------



## Arett92 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ninde'Gold said:


> I just wanna bump this up and say that Tucker is now 7 years old, and still has a big bulge in his chest. Been there since he was a pup. I guess he never grew into it if he was supposed to LOL.


Hey!! So I know this post is old, again. But my 6 mo old golden has the exact same fatty flappy chest. We call it his boob 🤷🏻‍♀️ my mother in law has a Golden with it too. Lol. I guess it's not abnormal, just kind of funny.


----------

